# I want to install a ladder



## Larboyar (Apr 26, 2021)

Does anyone know how to obtain the framing drawings for the rear of a 2019 Coachman/Coleman 1805RB trailer?  I need to find the studs so I can install an access ladder on the rear of the trailer.


----------



## Jack Hall (May 15, 2021)

I believe that the company is still in existence.  Coleman is for sure.  Contact them.  If np luck there, almos any RV repair place of any size should be able to tell you where the studs are.  I assume you have alredy tried a stud finder.  If not- that MAY work.  Sadly it does NOT work on my Holiday Rambler Alumilite.  I have the same problem....


----------



## LakinZ (Apr 28, 2022)

Our Keystone Bullet 243BHS does not have a ladder to get to the top bunk. I decided to try the RV ladder by Stromberg Carlson and I am 100% satisfied. It comes with a set of hooks at the top that you can simply hook over the edge of the bed, or install a second set of small hooks that form a pair of aluminum brackets.


----------

